# no more DODGE sprinter



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

sitting in the dodge dealer right now in for inspection, and was told no more sprinter for dodge. they will still service them, but if you want the worlds greatest van, you'll have to go to a benz dealer


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

The only bad thing that i heard about them is that since they are so top heavy they fall over.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Not surprising.

I tried to buy a new one back in April. I wanted the largest one, fully decked out, as a chase vehicle for my balloon. I was expecting to pay around $100,000. The local Dodge dealer was uninterested in talking about it, they didn't sell them.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a frieghtliner sprinter(same as dodge just different grill and emblems)

They are more stable than a box truck or isuzu, the older sprinter duallys 3500s have a low center of gravity, mines goin on 5 yrs and at 20 miles per gallon+ i have no complaints!!:thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice graphics :thumbup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm happily getting 19.5mpg and fitting 16' stock in my 08 :thumbup:. thom, for $100k you would be looking at a fully decked out high end limo sprinter...you can get a cargo version for the upper 30's new or 1-2yrs old for 25-33k depending on mileage.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

XanadooLTD said:


> The only bad thing that i heard about them is that since they are so top heavy they fall over.


thats a bunch of malarkey, the thing handles like a champ


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I'm happily getting 19.5mpg and fitting 16' stock in my 08 :thumbup:. thom, for $100k you would be looking at a fully decked out high end limo sprinter...you can get a cargo version for the upper 30's new or 1-2yrs old for 25-33k depending on mileage.


did you get the gas or diesel?, I got '05 158" tall and get 24:thumbup:
the one gripe i doo have is the things goes through bulbs like crack addict, driving down the road and see a padiddle, that's me, always got lights out


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It was only a matter of time before this happend. More people moving away from trucks and into vans. The UK if full of Sprinters, Vito's, Transits and so on. They work well in the UK because of the lack of room on the roads but you still cant beat a truck and trailer. Couldnt go back to a van now.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

thom said:


> Not surprising.
> 
> I tried to buy a new one back in April. I wanted the largest one, fully decked out, as a chase vehicle for my balloon. I was expecting to pay around $100,000. The local Dodge dealer was uninterested in talking about it, they didn't sell them.


You should get one of these. Would be a great chase vehicle. 

http://www.trucktrend.com/features/..._automotive_volkswagen_transporter/index.html


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


> did you get the gas or diesel?, I got '05 158" tall and get 24:thumbup:
> the one gripe i doo have is the things goes through bulbs like crack addict, driving down the road and see a padiddle, that's me, always got lights out


some of the NCV3 owners are complaining about the speed at which they go through bulbs-my lights are programmed to be on 100% of the time...no problems yet. the older body style definitely gets better fuel mileage, but I'm coming from 9.5mpg and extremly happy w/ 20mpg.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

An SUV is more likely to flip before a Sprinter will. My insurance rates went down when I got my 2006 Sprinter because of it's great safety record. 
The guys in this video are trying to flip one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rlk3tlAhhE

Steve



XanadooLTD said:


> The only bad thing that i heard about them is that since they are so top heavy they fall over.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> You should get one of these. Would be a great chase vehicle.
> 
> http://www.trucktrend.com/features/..._automotive_volkswagen_transporter/index.html


That looks nice but doesn't work for a balloon chase vehicle. We need seats for 9 (minimum) plus lots of storage, weight capacity, and lift capacity. 

What I did was:
E350 Wagon extended (seats 15)
Remove rear seat (4 butt-er) for balloon envelope and inflator fan
Install hydraulic rear lift gate (the gondola rides on the lift gate)
Install Dual Rear Wheels
Install Air Bag suspension assist
Install Leather upgrade front seats (the factory seats suck)
Install new radio with rear view camera screen
Install notebook pc rack connected to gps and gps receiver from balloon

I'm working towards getting the graphics wrap.


----------



## Builderrdu (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an 08 3500 with 20k miles, best vehicle I have ever own in business. I carry around 5k in tools and it rides real nice I only get 17-20 with the V6, trading for a low mileage 06, as maintenance on the V6 in more. I also eat front tires up with the 3500, I will be getting a 2500 this time. Know where I can find one??


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

fwiw i figured id bump this thread due to snow, this van absolutely kicks ass in the snow, driving through unplowed snow and big drifts and handles like a dream


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

The 3500 is the great in snow, but from what i hear from others the 2500 slips alot more:whistling

i just put 6 new tires on mine, i got 52000 miles out of the first set, hop the this set lasts as long, i replaced them with the same continentals that it came with, got a great tire place here by my house, $825 6 brand new tires mounted and balanced,old tires disposed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

tire price-I picked up a set of 4 for the chevy DRW-$525 for a nothing special no name LT tire. The 1 Good year commercial tire on the sprinter was had for $260 

are you driving a 2500 or 3500 Bonesaw?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

thats another reason i like the 3500, the tires are 15 so they are cheap even the name brands,:thumbsup:


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Bone Saw said:


> the one gripe i doo have is the things goes through bulbs like crack addict, driving down the road and see a padiddle, that's me, always got lights out


I just replaced both bulbs at 17k miles and noticed when I did that one had already been replaced.

I've never had to replace a headlight before in my life so I was pretty stunned.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

72, got the 2500, the 3500 is a sweet ride, but rough as hell being a dually and all. I hear ya on the tires, replaced all 4 bout a year ago hd m+s was like $1100:sad:
the bulb issue really irks me though, *everything* on my van that emits light has been replaced at least 3x over, headlights fuggettaboutit,
I did pull the fuse under the steering to kill the fulltime headlights though, doesnt seem to make a difference
one other thing that irks me too is the contacts on the side cargo door constantly need to be cleaned or open circuit causes the keyless entry to screw up


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

bonesaw-do you know about the sprinter forum for NCV3's? Ton's of info and lots of great people helping out from around the world.

the full time lights-that's a programming issue-the dealer can turn it on or off via the computer they hook up. my van came w/ the headlights on all the time- I like the safety factor. 

just pulled the 2500 up from the garage throught the tracks the tractor/4 wheel drive made and I was astonished at how well it reacted in regards to traction-very encouraging! Not like a posi-trac in my four wheel chevy-it applies the traction more slowly (abs kicking in). wonder how it would do in mud.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you sure it's going to be at a Benz dealer? I can see them at Freightliner dealers since that is basically what it is to begin with. If it is a at a Benz dealer I assume it will be the commercial truck lots and not where cars are sold.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Builtmany said:


> I can see them at Freightliner dealers since that is basically what it is to begin with


the Sprinter is a Mercedes through and through, shipped from Germany. Freightliner has a contract w/ MB and has a different grill and emblems placed on the van (same as Dodge did). MB dealerships who get franchised may begin selling this month and will need a dedicated space to show the van's but not an indoor showroom. 

GM did a similar rebranding of the Isuzo Fuso in the 90's (maybe today...I haven't kept up with it)-by placing their name on the truck and sometimes some different engine options, it was sold as as GM truck.


----------



## bobbyho (Jun 14, 2008)

I put studded snows on my 06 3500 and it is awesome. I think it might even be able to climb trees:thumbsup:


----------

